# My wheel refinish thread... TH-Line Rep's inside...3pc Ronal Racing Turbo's



## ohiodub_99.5 (Jun 4, 2007)

I'll get the specs out of the way first... 

Bolt pattern- 5x100
Diameter: 15in
width: 8" - 2"-lips and 6"-barrels (original to the wheels, J-Rolled "racing " lips on both halves.)
Centerbore: 57.1 
ET: +38

So i bought these wheels a few years ago... they looked like this when i got them: A few ding/dents on the lips needed fixed, but nothing structural. 

Split them down:

Painted the faces Old Ford Grey: 


masking these for paint sucks... :banghead:

Polished up the lips, and re-assembled them and sealed them up: Black Allen head bolts were used, Grade12.9



a nice shot from H20i after they were installed (not my shot, photog unknown...sorry)

Fast forward to next season... Put them back on and went to a few shows with them, SOWO included, Sam Dobbins got some excellent candid shots of my coupe to show how they look on my coupe.. 




anyways... enough whoring the car out.... Last year towards the end of the season i decided to take them off the car ( I work downtown and they are in the middle of a horrendous construction project where they are installing a street car/light rail system, which means that the roads to and from work are also 90% torn up and littered with 1"thick steel plates. Not wanting to damage them i took them off.) After sitting in my basement forever i decided to put them up for sale... Well...noone was wanting them/wanted to pay for them etc... finally after a whole winter of seeing them in the basement taunting me... i said screw it.... They weren't selling, so i decided to do the next logical thing for something were wanting to sell... Throw more money at them... :laugh: ... So i split them down again, and decided they needed a color change after being grey for 2 seasons... 

Sent the faces out to Jason Diem at 4Ever Kustoms, as he came highly recommended by a lot of wheel whores i spoke with. (Almost all other powder coaters didn't want to mess with them/take the risk on them because they are magnesium alloy..)
After a while of being patient they finally came back... Super bright Silver, TONS of Flake, and glossy clear... 



While they were away i also sourced down some 2.5" lips to make the rears 8.5"wide et31-ish.... 

Then came the nightmare that ultimately was a 2-month ordeal to get my bolts i ordered being under the impression they were in-stock (they weren't, lets just say if you are going to order ANYTHING from DMP Fasteners based in Cali....CALLL THEM FIRST TO MAKE SURE WHAT YOU WANT IS IN-Stock...or else you get jerked around and given excuses for 2 months just to receive 100 bolts... ) 
When i finally did get them, i did a quick dry fit before i started polishing the lips for re-assembly... 

Then came the fun of cleaning/scraping/wirebrushing off the old sealant and cleaning sealing rings.... 

then polishing lips the past couple of nights after work... starting out with rough compound then working towards fine... 

One pass done on the right hand side one compared to how they started... 

Then a terrible pic from last night... still have a couple more times to go on the buffer... (Med. compound, then finish with white "jewelers rouge"... then ill final hand work them with mother's then seal them... ) 

\


Thanks for sticking with me... more up dates to come... :beer::beer::beer:


----------



## 03_uni-B (Sep 6, 2005)

Keep it coming. Looks great :beer::beer:

Miss your GTI though.


----------



## 206vw (Sep 11, 2003)

:thumbup:


----------



## ohiodub_99.5 (Jun 4, 2007)

03_uni-B said:


> Keep it coming. Looks great :beer::beer:
> 
> Miss your GTI though.


Thanks. :thumbup:
As it stands, these will be going on my new golf, as the coupe has become "project/paperweight" status in the garage. Time for a full resto.


----------



## 87vr6 (Jan 17, 2002)

You're kidding about being TH Line reps, right? I mean, _right_?


----------



## DUTCHswift (Feb 22, 2012)

:thumbup: Awesome work in here. Added to *The Official Wheel Build Almanac & Reference Thread*.


----------



## BT12 (May 25, 2012)

Nice job. Quick question for you. When you split them the 2nd time, i notice you took out just the center initially. Could you have put the centers back in wihout taking the tire off? At some point i wanted to repolish my lips but didnt want to fully break down the wheels


Good job tho:thumbup:


----------



## ohiodub_99.5 (Jun 4, 2007)

87vr6 said:


> You're kidding about being TH Line reps, right? I mean, _right_?


i dunno... am i? :laugh: anyways, yeah, its a little inside joke amongst friends... one of them overheard someone at a show say that, and we were all like :what::what: WTF??? 



DUTCHswift said:


> :thumbup: Awesome work in here. Added to *The Official Wheel Build Almanac & Reference Thread*.


good deal, thanks :beer:



BT12 said:


> Nice job. Quick question for you. When you split them the 2nd time, i notice you took out just the center initially. Could you have put the centers back in wihout taking the tire off? At some point i wanted to repolish my lips but didnt want to fully break down the wheels
> 
> 
> Good job tho:thumbup:


yeah... technically you could... I let all the air out of the tires before removing the centers... but its really not the "proper" way to go about it.... i just needed the centers out to ship them to the powder coaters, and didn't want to wait till i could get the tires pulled... 

You always run the risk of them leaking by doing it that way, but with that said, if they are sealed correctly you probably wouldn't have a problem.


----------



## 87vr6 (Jan 17, 2002)

ohiodub_99.5 said:


> i dunno... am i? :laugh: anyways, yeah, its a little inside joke amongst friends... one of them overheard someone at a show say that, and we were all like :what::what: WTF??? .


Good show. Just making sure, that's funny though


----------



## ohiodub_99.5 (Jun 4, 2007)

Lips are finally polished out... Still need a final hit of mother's before assembly...



hopefully will get them assembled,sealed this weekend. But who knows. :laugh::beer:


----------



## ohiodub_99.5 (Jun 4, 2007)

Welp, the time has come... Final assembly night... All cleaned, together and sealed for the first time. Will let the silicone cure for 24hrs, then tourqe to spec, and final deal them up and they'll be ready for tires... 




all built and sealed... just need to get tires mounted on them this week... hopefully will swap the 5-lug stuff this weekend and have them on...


----------



## ohiodub_99.5 (Jun 4, 2007)

finally got tires put on this past weekend... now i just need to find time this at some point this week to swap over all of the 5-lug stuff and get them on the golf... i did take the opportunity to go ahead and do a little test fitting of one of the wider rears on the coupe... straight bolted on, no spacers... i don't think its that bad of a fit...


----------



## 03_uni-B (Sep 6, 2005)

That test fit looks great! :beer:


----------



## ohiodub_99.5 (Jun 4, 2007)

03_uni-B said:


> That test fit looks great! :beer:


thank you, :beer::thumbup: and,with the golf going to be lower overall compared to the coupe, i think they will sit just about perfect...


----------



## ohiodub_99.5 (Jun 4, 2007)

Finally they're on the car. 


proper day shot.


----------



## ohiodub_99.5 (Jun 4, 2007)

So its always bothered me that i only had 3- center caps that came with the wheels... so i never ran them..... so i found some that would work, had some Ronal logo stickers made up for them and finally have them installed, i also put on some lug bolt covers to clean the look up.. 
before:


after:


----------

